# polyurethane to finish bow?



## cpowel10

I just finished staining my bow tonight.  The lady at Home Depot said it would be fine to use polyurethane to seal it with.  Have any of yall used it to finish a bow?  I wanted to check with yall before I put it on the bow tomorrow


----------



## cpowel10

This is the stuff I bought
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## SOS

On my first laminated bow, I went with several coats of the Minwax Wipe-on Poly.  Seems durable, although I need to fine sand and reseal after three hard seasons of hunting and almost daily shooting.


----------



## OconeeDan

It works fine except if you  have sunscreen or bug lotion on your hands.  Not sure which it is, but one of them will make the poly finish melt and become sticky.  Not a huge deal.  They act like a solvent.
Dan


----------



## Apex Predator

I had better luck with Minwax spray lacquer, also available at Home Depot.  Lacquer will dry on oily exotics as well.


----------



## robert carter

I have a longbow I hunted with off and on for 3 years homemade I sprayed with it.Course its butt ugly but will kill stuff.RC


----------



## NCHillbilly

My favorite finishes for bows are Helmsman spray spar urethane (satin), or Tru-oil.


----------



## FVR

I've used that poly with no problems.  I do follow up with 4 or 5 coats of turtlewax.

My fav. finish for sinew backed bows is clear spraypaint.  Talk about sealing it up.

For unbacked selfbows nowdays, I rub in numerous coats of tung oil and again follow with 2 or 3 coats of minwax, car wax, and even have sprayed lemon scented  pledge.

I've even started waxing my arrows after I make them.  Works great.


----------



## Barry Duggan

I some how didn't figure I was the only person who waxed their arrows.


----------



## Arrow Flinger

I use minwax wipe on satin  poly.  I usually end up putting on 7-8 coats.  I like the results.  I do my first coat a little different though.  I put the first coat on very heavy and then sand real good  with some 120 grit sandpaper while the finish is still wet.  This adds a little saw dust to the finish( called slurry) and really seals the grain good in one coat. This coat drys 12 hours and then a good sanding.  The next coats are light coats with light sanding between with 320 git.  These coats can ususally be done 4 hours apart.


----------



## CallMaker

You did not say if it is a wood or laminated bow. I use Tru-Oil on my wood bows with good results. Tried MinWax wipe on poly but find it not to be a durable nor as water resistant.

Ed


----------



## dpoole

cpowel10 said:


> I just finished staining my bow tonight.  The lady at Home Depot said it would be fine to use polyurethane to seal it with.  Have any of yall used it to finish a bow?  I wanted to check with yall before I put it on the bow tomorrow



what does the lady at home depot know about bows !


----------

